# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  How to DIY a 4ft stackable filter

## koolman

Hi, 
Presently, I have been searching for a 4ft stackable filter or a 4ft multi-layer OHF for a long period. Could someone teach me how to set a 4ft stackable filter or where can I get a 4ft multi-layer OHF? Thanks

Regards,

Koolman

----------


## illumnae

you can buy the base and trays from C328...you'll have to buy a suitable powerhead and do a small DIY connecting the powerhead to the top tray using the plastic tubing available from c328...connectors also available from there so just need to measure and cut.

i just DIYed a 2ft one about a month ago using the base and trays from c328 and the filter's working wonderfully...when i bought mine, another customer was just buying the 4ft one so they do have it available as well.

----------


## koolman

Hi, Thanks for providing me with such an useful information. I will go down and take a look when I am free.

Cheers

Koolman  :Grin:

----------


## nicefish

> you can buy the base and trays from C328...you'll have to buy a suitable powerhead and do a small DIY connecting the powerhead to the top tray using the plastic tubing available from c328...connectors also available from there so just need to measure and cut.
> 
> i just DIYed a 2ft one about a month ago using the base and trays from c328 and the filter's working wonderfully...when i bought mine, another customer was just buying the 4ft one so they do have it available as well.


Hi, I know this thread is pretty old but would like your advice regarding how to start a stackable OHF. 

1) What exactly are the hardware needed (minus the media) for a 2-feet tank?
2) How much would it roughly cost (minus media)?

Any advice would be helpful, thanks!

----------

